# Ryan Trebon's back pains



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

Gee... I can't figure out with that setup why he would have back pains...

https://www.cyclingnews.com/cross.p...ut08/GVAlazencrossloenhout084/081230ispa-0464


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Gee... I can't figure out with that setup why he would have back pains..


That's funny, I said the same thing last year and got a ration of sh*t for it. Somebody needs to smack Treboohoo an force him to ride a more relaxed position. Just because they are pro's doesn't mean they always know what's best for them. I had a friend who was the World Cup GT mtb mechanic when Roland Green was on the team. Roland had this weird thing about running crazy lightweight tires and tubes, but he kept flatting in races. The mechanics told him to run more durable tubes but he refused, so they eventually started changing his tubes out before races without him knowing...no more flats.


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

I heard his back was still bothering him from when he crashed on monday in Middlekerke. Both he and Driscoll were taken down on the pavement 200 meters into the race.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Meh. His setup is no more extreme than Sosenka's.









Exceptionally tall people, bike racers or not, tend to have back pain.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

OnTheRivet said:


> That's funny, I said the same thing last year and got a ration of sh*t for it. Somebody needs to smack Treboohoo an force him to ride a more relaxed position. Just because they are pro's doesn't mean they always know what's best for them. I had a friend who was the World Cup GT mtb mechanic when Roland Green was on the team. Roland had this weird thing about running crazy lightweight tires and tubes, but he kept flatting in races. The mechanics told him to run more durable tubes but he refused, so they eventually started changing his tubes out before races without him knowing...no more flats.


If you hurt your back in a crash, it's hard to completely recover without staying off the bike completely, no matter what your position on the bike. Last year's problems were the result of a crash as well. He seemed to do just fine in the rest of the season in the same position. I think you'd both have a better point if the back problems had developed without a crash. Next year, we can ignore this thread and get straight to the one about Trebon's poor starts and start positions in Europe.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I think his back pain has less to do with his position on the bike and more to do with things like this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32q1oJtNDrQ


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Cyclo-phile said:


> I think his back pain has less to do with his position on the bike and more to do with things like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32q1oJtNDrQ


IIRC Trebon was complaining of back pain before that crash.

But even if you think that Trebon's setup could be improved with a larger frame, it doesn't necessarily follow that his current setup is the cause of his back pain.


----------



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

pretender said:


> Meh. His setup is no more extreme than Sosenka's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can't imagine Sosenka is jumping a track bike (on purpose), encountering bumps or is on the thing as long as Trebon. I could be wrong (and often I am) 



pretender said:


> But even if you think that Trebon's setup could be improved with a larger frame, it doesn't necessarily follow that his current setup is the cause of his back pain.


Perhaps not the cause, but there's no way that his setup will help *alleviate* his back pain. I'm sure there are reasons he adopted that positioning, but it doesn't seem sustainable for the long term. (IMHO)


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

pretender said:


> IIRC Trebon was complaining of back pain before that crash.
> 
> But even if you think that Trebon's setup could be improved with a larger frame, it doesn't necessarily follow that his current setup is the cause of his back pain.


Trebon crashed at Wissahickon, too. Was he complaining after that? or was it not related? If he hurt his back early in the season, like I said, I'd be very surprised if he gets 100% by the end of the season. Very difficult to heal your back while riding, much less racing.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

People, ignore the damn bike. Trebon has really long limbs relative to torso length.
Seriously, is there a big difference in rider/torso position between Treefarm and Nys?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I truly didn't want to get into this whole thing, but I look at these photos....

Even though the angle of the torso is pretty much the same, Nys's arms are significantly more bent in the photos. His elbows are under his torso, while Trebon's are stretched out in front of his shoulders. Nys has room to lean either forward or backwards, while Trebon's arms are almost fully extended. I am pretty sure that Trebon has a neck, but you wouldn't know from the photo.

If you extended his steerer tube a couple inches and moved the stem/bars along with it, Trebon would have something very similar to Nys's setup.

Of course one shouldn't judge from individual photos. And who am I to judge anyway, yadda yadda.


----------



## auk (Mar 4, 2008)

And for those that are so far ignoring it, the first pic in the thread is of him descending either a whoop or a hill.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

look at the distance from the A in kona on his short to his knee! Damn, that sucker is long. (All three green stripes are the same length for comparison)


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Save yourselves all a whole bunch of time and read through the thread from last time this whole conversation rose up. 

Ryan is surely riding the best position he has found. He's not stupid. Bike setups for folks w/ unusually long limbs look unconventional to the general layperson. But the bike isn't set up for that layperson. It's for Ryan. He looks pretty comfortable on his bike to me. 

It is possible to consider that a crash might actually create some lingering discomfort to the body, right?

Of course, he could have everything custom manufactured, including some special larger diameter wheels so that everything could be proportionally enlarged to match someone who rides a 700c wheeled cx bike, size. But, the expense would be impractical.


----------



## nubcake (Nov 19, 2008)

CDB said:


> Save yourselves all a whole bunch of time and read through the thread from last time this whole conversation rose up.
> 
> Ryan is surely riding the best position he has found. He's not stupid. Bike setups for folks w/ unusually long limbs look unconventional to the general layperson. But the bike isn't set up for that layperson. It's for Ryan. He looks pretty comfortable on his bike to me.
> 
> ...


now thats the most sensible thing i have read all day:thumbsup:


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

CDB said:


> Of course, he could have everything custom manufactured, *including some special larger diameter wheels so that everything could be proportionally enlarged to match someone who rides a 700c wheeled cx bike, size. But, the expense would be impractical.*


Except he wouldn't be able to race it, the UCI is a bit of a stickler when it comes to running 700c rims.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

CDB said:


> Save yourselves all a whole bunch of time and read through the thread from last time this whole conversation rose up.
> 
> Ryan is surely riding the best position he has found. He's not stupid. Bike setups for folks w/ unusually long limbs look unconventional to the general layperson. But the bike isn't set up for that layperson. It's for Ryan. He looks pretty comfortable on his bike to me.
> 
> ...


Well said Chris. I agree 100%.

DP


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

CDB said:


> Save yourselves all a whole bunch of time and read through the thread from last time this whole conversation rose up.
> 
> Ryan is surely riding the best position he has found. He's not stupid. Bike setups for folks w/ unusually long limbs look unconventional to the general layperson. But the bike isn't set up for that layperson. It's for Ryan. He looks pretty comfortable on his bike to me.
> 
> ...


Yup, kind of what I was saying above.

Trebon (and Wicks) both have custom 63cm frames (Kona's stock sizes go up to 62cm.) If he really did want or need a bigger frame, it shouldn't be a problem since his are custom manufactured as it is.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

oh who cares. whats the point of internet forums if its not to re-debate things like this over and over again.

The best is Trebon standing next to his 26er mountain bike.


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

I wondered about his 61 cm top tube with 130 mm stem. So he has really long legs? Than why a 130 mm stem plus 61 cm TT? I,m 6'5" myself but ride a 59 cm TT and 110 mm stem.
Ofcourse I'm not a national champ either.
There is something weird going on with tall peoples fit though: If you use recommended fit, your knees end up close to the bars when out of the saddle; correct for this and you go out of your comfort zone.


----------



## wookie84 (Dec 12, 2008)

How's Trebone doing in the overall points standings?


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

all i want to know is how long is that seat post? srsly that thing is really long looking.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

420mm long. There's about a 30cm difference between the top of his saddle and the top of his bars.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

FWIW here are photos of Trebon's and Wicks's setups. I think the Wicks photo is a year or two old. Interesting that Wicks flips up his bars, Trebon not.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

singlering said:


> I wondered about his 61 cm top tube with 130 mm stem. So he has really long legs? Than why a 130 mm stem plus 61 cm TT? I,m 6'5" myself but ride a 59 cm TT and 110 mm stem.
> Ofcourse I'm not a national champ either.
> There is something weird going on with tall peoples fit though: If you use recommended fit, your knees end up close to the bars when out of the saddle; correct for this and you go out of your comfort zone.


I'm a 197cm or close enough to 6'5 myself and ride a 59cm TT and 110mm stem:thumbsup: 

for my road bike...don't have a cycle cross... yet.

curious...what is your saddle to bar drop? and your bike inseam? mine is 92cm/36in

the fitter at my LBS definitely had a hard time fitting me being as tall as I was...guess not enough experience with riders our height?

I think I want to try the "wobble naught" fitment....

Chad


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Nimitz said:


> I'm a 197cm or close enough to 6'5 myself and ride a 59cm TT and 110mm stem:thumbsup:
> 
> for my road bike...don't have a cycle cross... yet.
> 
> ...



Do you have really short arms/torso proportionally? Otherwise it seems you bike is a bit short on TT for someone of your stature.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Do you have really short arms/torso proportionally? Otherwise it seems you bike is a bit short on TT for someone of your stature.












since this picture I have gone to a 110mm stem, flipped down with 2 spacers above 2 below. saddle to bar drop is 12cm or so.

no I have long arms/torso I'm a little cramped ( I get some neck pain on longer rides) and will most likely be moving to a longer stem....120-130 range.

but yeah I probably would of been better on the 63cm with a 110 stem....but it was my first bike sooo...I couldn't really even test ride any 60's much less 63's around here.

Chad


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

For me the cross bike is set up much shorter than the road bike. 
195 cm with 97 cm inseam. Road ~59TT with 130 mm stem. Cross 59 cm 110 stem.
Mountainbike difficult to compare since no drop bars. 
If you are a new rider I would buy a cheap 120 and 130 stem and work your way up.
Use the spreadsheet of that guy on weightweenies at starbike for your saddle height and setback, because they really seem to be very good recommendations. Your leglength seems to be very short (measure again).


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

singlering said:


> For me the cross bike is set up much shorter than the road bike.
> 195 cm with 97 cm inseam. Road ~59TT with 130 mm stem. Cross 59 cm 110 stem.
> Mountainbike difficult to compare since no drop bars.
> If you are a new rider I would buy a cheap 120 and 130 stem and work your way up.
> Use the spreadsheet of that guy on weightweenies at starbike for your saddle height and setback, because they really seem to be very good recommendations. Your leglength seems to be very short (measure again).


can you link me to the spread sheet?

and to measure inseam is from the ground no shoes, to a book or whatever against your groin and measure correct?

Chad


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Bare feet to the bottom of your scrotum I would say. Hard to do accurate. I will look for the link and post.


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Spreadsheet. Start at mail : http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51071&highlight=spreadsheet

This is a new version that I didn't try yet. I don't know about the front end recommendations but setback and saddleheight run great.
BTW I think that on ebay you can find a great deal on the 66(?)cm Alu Leader frames. Straight-cheap-not to heavy- stiff, and with a great ride. I know of some great fork deals too.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

singlering said:


> Spreadsheet. Start at mail : http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51071&highlight=spreadsheet
> 
> This is a new version that I didn't try yet. I don't know about the front end recommendations but setback and saddleheight run great.
> BTW I think that on ebay you can find a great deal on the 66(?)cm Alu Leader frames. Straight-cheap-not to heavy- stiff, and with a great ride. I know of some great fork deals too.


got it to work...I'll plug in the numbers and see what it says.

buying another bike isn't an option...stem's I can do though.

I'm going to post up my own "fit pic" thread here tom and see what the Consensus is no need to muddy up this thread. I need to figure out how to take pictures though with me on the bike with no trainer...lol.

Chad


----------

